# New to this forum iron mag



## GH Consigliere (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi my name is chino 32 been working out for ten years on and off. Am 175 17% bf am 5 foot 5. And my addiction is working out  trying to make new friends and make mods friends to lead the right path


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Chino0823* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM this is a great place to learn.


----------



## Ironheadhelp (Jan 4, 2011)

I am a newbie to iron mag also but it seem like it has great forums and very helpful people on here


----------



## isco6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the happiest place on earth


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## johnny doc (Jan 5, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you u all


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------

